# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  El puente que no volverá a languidecer

## NoRegistrado

> El puente Mocha de Valdemaqueda, una de las joyas de la caminería medieval madrileña, luce flamante su reciente restauración. Ha languidecido desvencijado durante décadas sobre el turbulento río Cofio, que baña el noroeste de la Comunidad de Madrid, ahora menguado por la canícula. Con sus 55 metros de longitud, por casi tres metros de anchura, además de sus tres ojos, tres tajamares piramidales, dos aliviaderos y una portezuela adintelada, el puente exhibe su potente presencia. Se yergue sobre el lecho pétreo del río, anteriormente superpoblado de barbos y hoy, por cangrejos autóctonos. Sobre la cama granítica hinca sus potentes cimientos, que han soportado desde hace siglos los embates y las frecuentes crecidas del caprichoso río.
> 
> De ese mismo sustrato fue extraída la piedra que, tallada en vigorosos sillares, dibuja su armoniosa silueta, de las denominadas de lomo de asno. Consiste en un característico arqueamiento central que singulariza los puentes de su época. Sobre algunos sillares de sus tableros han sido halladas marcas de los canteros medievales que lo construyeron o, quizá, lo reedificaron, ya que aún no se ha podido documentar un origen romano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El puente sin restaurar en una fotografía de 1998. / ANDRÉS CAMPOS
> 
> ...


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/08/...21_194506.html

El becario, se ha confundido al poner que actualmente hay cangrejos autóctonos cuando, en realidad, ni yo los he conocido en ese río. Lo que hay son cangrejos alóctonos, del americano.

 Buena actuación de la Comunidad de Madrid, al menos algún dinero se gasta en beneficio de los ciudadanos.
 Ahora podrían continuar por exigir que las aguas residuales de Las Navas del Marqués (Ávila), de Robledo, y sobre todo, de las instalaciones ganaderas estabuladas se depuren bien y el río vuelva a tener el agua en buenas condiciones, que si conocí. Que arreglen y eliminen la presa rota de Robledo, que eliminen sus lodos tóxicos de años de vertidos incontrolados en él. etc... Y que conviertan el Cofio en la maravilla de río que fue hace pocos años.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

